

Try to close this tab  - daniellegeva
http://carlsednaoui.github.io/ouibounce/

======
jastanton
Ok just incase it's not working for anyone this is what it is doing. If you're
on the page and move the mouse out of the window (window onMouseOut) it will
trigger a traditional modal.

It took a while for it to work, and I believe it only works once, but when it
did, it really worked. My pedantic nature forcer my cursor / attention back on
the page and I read the entire modal right when I wanted to leave the page.

If you're evil and making evil pages this is perfect, bravo.

------
MattBearman
A very clever approach, but something I hope to never see in the wild. If I'm
going to close a tab, a pop up like that will most likely just annoy me (and
not get read).

~~~
Nagyman
I see this in the wild occasionally already (it's not novel). There are a
number of feedback/survey providers that do this.

------
dsr_
HEY THAT'S GREAT! CAN YOU ADD A BLINKING SCROLL TO THE POPUP AND A DANCING
MONKEY THAT SAYS "CLICK TO WIN!!!!!"?

------
esolyt
I exclusively use cmd + W to close tabs so at first I didn't even realize what
the demo is doing. I guess most people use mouse to close tabs.

~~~
enimodas
I have ctr-W bound to one of the many buttons of my mouse, a razer naga.
Having my most common key combinations bound to my mouse sped up my computer
usage a bit.

When closing the tab manually, I clicked so fast I barely noticed the popup,
let alone was able to read anything on it.

~~~
bryanlarsen
Are you left handed? I bind some right hand keys to mouse buttons, but my left
hand stays on the keyboard so binding ctrl-w wouldn't speed up anything for
me...

------
Mister_Snuggles
Thank goodness it doesn't actually prevent you from closing the tab.

------
waynecochran
Dark Pattern [http://larryborsato.com/blog/2013/08/dark-patterns-
intention...](http://larryborsato.com/blog/2013/08/dark-patterns-
intentionally-confusing-the-user/)

------
anmonteiro90
CTRL+W closes the tab without the modal appearing

~~~
calebm
I suspect most of us here use Ctrl+W to close tabs :)

------
heinrich5991
Doesn't work for me.

Firefox with \- Pentadactyl \- Tree Style Tabs

~~~
zz1
Doesn't work for me too. Firefox, Tree Style Tabs too, and a lot of other
extensions. I enabled scripts, allowed requests. I tried 4 times to let you
make my closing the tab harder than the usual.

------
narohi
Pops up on first entry to the viewport after opening it in a tab then
switching to the tab with the mouse. This is annoying behavior, perhaps you
could ignore the first "top of the viewport" entry if the y-position is
trending down?

------
andyhart
Doesn't work in Chrome...

~~~
lemcoe9
I get the modal when the window opens but not when the tab closes.

~~~
jetro223
I don't think it's intended that the plugin prevents the tab from actually
closing (that would be very annoying). It's just to present the user something
(special offer, ad, ...)

------
codegeek
Does this classify as a dark pattern ?

side note, I am not french but had quite a few french colleagues. Doesn't
"oui" mean Yes or acknowledgement ? Ouibounce sounds to me like "Yes bounce"
which I will interpret as "It is ok to bounce". Why would you choose such a
name for landing page service ?

~~~
wavefunction
It's a really bad idea if nothing else. It's assuming I'm attempting to close
the tab every time my pointer leaves the document container, even if I'm just
mousing up to click on an add-on.

I will personally blacklist any site that uses interactive features like this.

------
chrismcb
I'm not sure what this thing is supposed to be doing... I opened the article
up in a new tab... I clicked the new tab, then I moused down to click on the
button and a modal dialog popped up thanking me for stopping by. I think
things like this are pretty stupid, but this has a few bugs in it.

------
niix
The worst. This reminds me of when people used to do the alert box spamming.

~~~
ceejayoz
That'd be pure evil with this technique, as most people close those with the
mouse. An alert would pop up as you go to close the tab, you'd click OK, and
trigger the whole thing all over again as you go to close the tab.

------
mschuster91
Please, implement handling of the ESC key for closing the modal. Nothing worse
than having to switch to the mouse because the close button even cannot be
tab'd to.

------
bigdubs
Bounce Exchange [http://bounceexchange.com/](http://bounceexchange.com/) does
this as their main product.

------
bkurtz13
Middle mouse clicking to open the link in a new tab and then clicking on the
tab to change to it fires the event. Not that useful in my opinion.

------
baby
Doesn't work with Ctrl+W or with Tree Style Tab.

------
51Cards
Also to note, I exited the window via the side edge, then closed from the tab
bar and it didn't respond.

~~~
bichiliad
I believe that's a feature. I think it just detects mouse exits towards the
top of the screen. There's a good chance that sites that use this library
won't have many users that close tabs like that.

------
PeterWhittaker
Ditto the "ctrl-w worked for me in FF with a variety of extensions" comment.

Thank goodness.

------
tshadwell
It only works if you mouse into the window, which I don't typically do when
skimming websites.

------
drivingmenuts
Tab closed quite easily in Chrome. Suggest the author try a slightly modified
challenge.

------
vachi
one of the stupidest things ever, this is a direct violation of user
experience etiquette, not only does it function very badly, and does not
trigger on keyboard shortcuts, it is a purely annoying and anti user function

------
shaggy9040
Screw anyone who uses this crap, I will close the tab and never come back.

------
zackkitzmiller
Definitely doesn't work in Chrome. I just closed the tab as expected.

------
pit
Okay. That was easy.

------
fs111
Closing the tab closes the tab for me. Do I win now?

------
manifesto
I closed this tab on my iPad and nothing happens.

------
adamman
Why does something like this make it to the front page of HackerNews? I'm
surprised that it would get enough upvotes.

------
bcardarella
Annoying

~~~
webXL
Normally I would agree, but there's a novel mouse-tracking approach here that
could be used for less annoying "user-bail" effects and behavior monitoring
(a/b tests and what-not).

Some other interesting metrics to collect would be if the tab stays open, but
the user never mouses over it (forgets about it), and if they close the tab
using command-W (which you probably wouldn't be able to trap I'm assuming).

------
jayavanth
Ctrl + W :D

------
bluepill
well it closes ...

------
striking
Doesn't work in MobileSafari, iOS 7.

~~~
ceejayoz
Given that it relies on detecting mouse behaviour, that shouldn't come as a
shock.

